# Training Dogs to Poop in the Woods



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Is there any way to do this? We have 50+ acres for our dogs to use for their personal outhouse, but they insist on going right in the middle of the front yard or right in the middle of our backyard! There are woods on both sides of the house and right beyond our backyard and it really isn't that much further. My FIL says that they just learn to go in the woods by themselves, but I am seriously doubting this! They are a 3 year old Sheltie and a 1 year old Golden Retriever does anybody have any suggestions? I would love to not have to use a pooper scooper!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

You will need to "house train" them to the yard meaning they get no unsupervised free time in the yard until they have learned that the yard is not for pottying. Correct them for pooping in the yard like you would correct them for pooping in the house. Take them out on a leash to the woods several times a day and praise them highly for doing their "duty" out in the woods. It might help to put a little bit of their poo out in the woods where you want them to go. Good luck!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

GM had good advice...but I would add you can teach them to poo and piddle on command...will make it faster once you get to the woods  Simply pick your word and say it when they go to squat...like I say hurry up... and praise after they have done it. I would not reprimand for not going in the woods...I have had dogs that refused to go except for "thier spot" before. Makes it difficult when traveling.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I am not sure where you are throwing their waste that they are leaving in the yard but if its not in the woods, throw a couple piles where you want them to go before you start training them. It will give them a better idea where they should be going.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the all the advice, I think once it warms up I will start going out with them and try to "yard" train them. It's been below zero lately, so I am thinking spring is a good time to start!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Our dog will only "dump" in the long grass. We got her grown from the HS, so I don't know if she was taught this or learned on her own. She is an outdoor dog, though we keep her confined if we aren't out also (she has a big run and half the barn).

I never thought much about this, but it sure is nice never having to deal with a dog pile on the lawn/yard - and we have a lot of that. Now if I could just get her to stop bringing dead things home . . .

Cathy


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You might try getting some poop from a strange dog and put it out in the woods. Then walk your dog nearby so it can find it. Most dogs will "mark" nearby.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

If a dog POOPS in the woods.... did it really poop? 

SORRY


----------



## 4sarge (Jan 8, 2005)

Now you sound like my wife :sing:

I figure if they can make it anywhere outside of the house, I have succeeded :bow:

The *woods* would be nice but I can settle for *outdoors *anywhere :shrug:


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Growing up, my dad would just yell at the dog when it tried to poop in the yard, and kinda chase it off to the field. After a couple weeks, they learned to only go in the field.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Take some fresh poop and scatter in the desired 'pooping area.' Then walk the dog out there on leash for ALL potty breaks. Bring treats....tiny pieces of hot dog work good. Treats must be VERY high value....not just pieces of dry dog food. When the dog 'goes' praise it and give it a treat. The treat must be given 'during' the act of pooping...not afterward, as once the dog's focus has moved on to other things...a squrrel, a rustling leave....your treat will be rewarding for whatever the new focus happens to be. Continue this until the dog goes out there on his own.

Willow101


----------

